# LaMancha out of breath!?



## cindy24 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a two year old LaMancha doe, that I noticed panting yesterday.  My husband noticed it first because she ran up a hill to greet him, but that afternoon she was doing it again and hadn't ran anywhere.  It was warmer yesterday than it has been recently but not hot.  Should I be concerned?  Any suggestions on what could be going on?


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Nov 9, 2009)

is she overweight? maybe she just was excited and ran too fast.


----------



## cindy24 (Nov 9, 2009)

No, she is actually a little under weight, because we rescued her from someone.  But she isn't really thin either, I would just like to see some more weight on her. She has come a long way as far as being healthier, so I don't know what to think.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Nov 9, 2009)

do you have any pictures of her? I know sometimes ours pant when it is hot. We just make sure they always have lots of fresh clean water. I would just keep an eye on her, has she been wormed??


----------



## cindy24 (Nov 9, 2009)

No I don't have any pictures of her, and am not able to get them right now.  She has been wormed several times since we have had her, and she has plenty of fresh water.  Hopefully I am worring for nothing.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Nov 9, 2009)

what kind of wormer do you use? we use cydectin (moxidectin) says oral drench for sheep it kills all kinds of worms, we got it from our vet after our neighbor lost a goat to worms, and another neighbor lost a few goats also. Our vet said that a lot of wormers are just not effective anymore, and this is the best now. 
as for her panting, maybe you just can keep an eye on her and maybe it was just nothing except she ran too fast cause she was excited to see you. If you saved her she already loves you for that!!!


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Nov 9, 2009)

oh, and if she is a milk goat breed they have a tendancy to be kinda skinny anyways. my saanens look kinda skinny too, especially after they have babies!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 9, 2009)

How hot is it there now?  One of my goats will suffer when the mercury climbs, and all of them do when it gets really hot, say 90's and up.  Of course, we are going into winter here in New England, and she is more comfortable.

ETA:  sometimes they will get too hot if they have their heavy winter coats and there is an unseasonably warm winter day.  They can't unzip to cool off!


----------



## cindy24 (Nov 9, 2009)

We use cydectin, ivomec plus, and dectomax and safe gaurd on the little ones.  She was way past skinny and wormy when we got her.  But hopefully she was just excited cause it was only around 70 degrees outside.


----------



## kimmyh (Nov 9, 2009)

Have you listened to her lungs? Are they crackly? She could have scare tissue/lung worm/who knows what. The first place I would start is to listen to her lungs.


----------



## cindy24 (Nov 9, 2009)

No, I havn't done that I will listen to them this affternoon.


----------

